# Thrift shop find - Tarpon Springs, FL



## ccpe (Dec 7, 2021)

Picked up this bottle at the thrift shop today for $20.  I thought it might be worth it it is embossed with "CD WEBSTER TARPON SPRINGS FLA".  Worth it?


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 7, 2021)

If I had found it I would have bought AFTER asking if they could do better... heeheehee.  Nice half cylinder well worth the money.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 7, 2021)

It is a great find. But more like an antique store price than a thrift store. Should have talked them down more.


----------



## ccpe (Dec 7, 2021)

The thrift shop is for the local humane society so I don't mind the cost because it goes to the critters.


----------



## Len (Dec 7, 2021)

I'll keep that thrift in mind the next time I'm in FL.  Excuse me while I find out where TS is and the better question of why the thrifts around me don't benefit critters too. Congrats. (Remember, its also probably a tx deduction.)


----------



## Csa (Dec 7, 2021)

Nice. That W T & Co mark indicates one of their earlier marking designs. Take a look at this doc, could help you narrow down the approx date. WT co made tons of medicine and ointment bottles all through late 1800s and 1900s.


			https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/WTandCo_BLockhart.pdf


----------



## ccpe (Dec 7, 2021)

Csa said:


> Nice. That W T & Co mark indicates one of their earlier marking designs. Take a look at this doc, could help you narrow down the approx date. WT co made tons of medicine and ointment bottles all through late 1800s and 1900s.
> 
> 
> https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/WTandCo_BLockhart.pdf
> ...


Thank you for the info!  Mine looks like the 3rd row in the table.


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 8, 2021)

Nice find.   $20 is high IF it is a common med.   If it isn't a common one or it's a particularly unusual town, it could be worth quite a bit more.   Local meds tend to have their value determined by local interest.    

A FL med collector could probably give you a better sense of value.

Jim G


----------



## Bohdan (Dec 15, 2021)

Most "Thrift Stores" are not-for-profit charities. If you can't work (dig) for your bottles then don't be so cheap.
If it's all about money for you then I collect coins.


----------

